# Brooklyn, New York (2 Photos Per Post)



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5261/5687901700_26b7957740_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6074/6063017993_aa2355075b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8284/7798611514_31b3b7a41c_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7279/7798615068_4450bdb8a0_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7260/7798615430_21b7c48e4a_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7270/7798614644_0d750b37d3_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7189/6957473199_a51e39ea6c_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4148/5091322098_fd6a16e82c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/44/181580913_c3633f02cc_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/62/181580602_0befdb4d6c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5018/5456157204_2c4b65e034_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6119/6226641781_01498dc055_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7052/6907191572_204e9beb4b_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1093/5133954418_9a12d19c8a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6136/6209544892_f4a0653799_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2248/2269589917_e7a0d215fb_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2393/2505066725_f4df94a7c2_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7061/7026494867_e700d38103_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7370/9068189065_7e28f2dbc7_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2884/9070574510_bfb076732d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8187/8140588332_a303c998a8_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5066/5604180943_6da42ef0a1_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3260/3148888410_279804befa_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8669455257_426d0c00ff_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6169/6184072224_47d095769a_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6170/6183553457_0cdd77823e_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6164/6184075358_0e7d6b1082_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1068/974514818_b96b5c41f3_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1279/4704500869_88dab7ff3f_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4119/4741080184_dc8e9a4dea_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7455337344_23329aa504_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/24/36481515_584cdb85a9_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6104/6303198159_d64e4111b7_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2653/3982515426_1b255c778c_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8289/7514964264_e456ae545d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7068/6991848432_b0dd1935b7_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/8034699889_3440f8aafb_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6091/6258457316_1c5effc946_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/8034700503_fbb0b19bb9_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*DUMBO*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7568037576_740d0ff5b9_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/64/197565173_37736a448c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3328/3237490458_e43bc1f39d_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2742/4295836712_6c7f0a3a9e_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2115/2194070603_287a24c60a_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3206/2454434137_0576a08e1e_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3595/3783829866_992f3af191_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4093/4929244654_b308057c13_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/57/180421537_10aae6ee2e_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5314/5826331883_52fec17f37_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8397/8680410345_4a034892cb_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8394/8686307764_02c8a1ab4a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8536/8685185635_2584ac087e_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8534/8685183745_563c258c22_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4050/4334580468_18b9baa3d7_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8265/8685171867_73e74bf28a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8114/8658979314_93221b20b1_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8528/8681518190_e3a97d071c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8680407121_f655f3a17a_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8680405567_40163f3d42_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8403/8674693441_fa4bceba2e_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8253/8664244448_2710da9a34_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Brooklyn Houses & Interiors*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8658979024_2e8fd3bbbe_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/8732490930_093965bfbd_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5224/5677740043_5b07ca9d5b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8490/8155123338_7d7973c947_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/27/61655610_09132298a0_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4061/4604016485_915e383d68_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8474/8129658295_2321372fb2_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4061/4347732782_eceee277d1_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8218/8258553127_58eceed21e_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1265/4703548804_5f1252a426_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/78/180703656_fff2513d1d_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4018/4587610191_8e30b0fa36_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3151/2285403695_1abd754d36_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7181/6862656436_95bd36a1ff_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6758403601_229b9061b3_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4043/4196108048_47457560a3_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/66/180665974_5a0170a0f4_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4024/4588222454_c0a68b6e90_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4048/4703550106_258e0dba66_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4110/5172150976_5ea5fd665e_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4050/4587623595_e4f53565bd_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4052/4703554314_d1f35c8433_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6013/5971675572_c38b8f73e3_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1426/4604630272_228fd42031_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3648/3487119335_4502eec246_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4029/4587622169_8574aa1475_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2271/2456286924_da1ec45561_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Prospect Park (3 photos)*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6638546323_6673a687a2_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6159/6165020173_fed28de01d_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/35/92547176_cced15dc78_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3330/3241264545_8d8fa4361a_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7258/7090968209_14ed6964a7_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7391391426_37c565904d_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3232/2862029694_84bb8e8374_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/85/278711918_3e578f972e_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2364/2181821884_941f5a6761_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4005/4495656624_cdfc0d02c2_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4055/4335044422_b73c3c4a8b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6001/5938474845_172174a632_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/65/181766929_e6384d2104_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2398/2414679893_2b531954b9_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/43/75964072_f752ed65bb_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/60/181768333_a23505c038_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4008/4482944246_123510b61d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2777/4458218800_ef6d770790_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2539/3887491467_ae7cc04b51_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5107/5651454503_445427b29f_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4066/4422490477_c69d336e1f_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4069/4365064281_bfdce27d64_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4030/4351736569_3c8c9b3a6a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8387/8497535633_2d1a0f39b9_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2568/5832948605_df174d458f_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3239/3115418429_caa6bc272c_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2678/4438508187_0347d4caca_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/97/278380779_a6b42e2aee_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3068/2948366538_74f18112b9_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/96/278376443_f89db489d8_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2246/1557779482_f1d0394587_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5136/5489777587_8f0a545c2d_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5246/5314254157_262995085f_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6017/5960238992_8260f76c56_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3130/2523446918_fc8c05c80b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6228/7005145997_ee5911717c_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8460/7976665608_66d8586c5b_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6142/5925515937_e3e284525b_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm1.staticflickr.com/178/402411060_20434deb7d_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6018/5994072934_176c03a827_b.jpg


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ Didn't know Dutch was still present in Brooklyn in late 18th - early 19th century. Reading those stones you can also see how much Dutch evolved over the past few centuries.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

stevefisher1221-neighborhood[Brooklyn]-01 by stevefisher1221, on Flickr


Brooklyn NY by Betty Blade, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

KWT said:


> http://farm1.staticflickr.com/85/278711918_3e578f972e_b.jpg


What is this?? It's amazing!


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

KWT said:


> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6228/7005145997_ee5911717c_b.jpg


Where is this church exactly? My grandmother lived in New Utrecht when she was a little girl and went to a church that looks a lot like this one. I took photos of it for her a few years ago, she had attended about 80 years prior before moving to the west coast.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

KWT said:


> *Crown Heights*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if this was originally one home. So interesting if so.


----------

